
Diagnose irregular heart rhythms better than a cardiologist - blacksmythe
https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.01836
======
NKosmatos
Interesting read about electrocardiogram (ECG), machine learning (ML) and
convolutional neural network (CNN) that outperforms humans in diagnosis, since
it has a large training data set. Keep in mind though, that two out of five
writers of the paper are from
[http://irhythmtech.com/](http://irhythmtech.com/) and the measurements were
taken with their Zio product (patch you wear that records for 14 days), but
that doesn't make the results any less valuable.

